# Question about candles with cockatiels?



## WyethKeth (May 17, 2014)

I heard that candles shouldn't be in rooms with cockatiels. Why's that? Is it because of the wax? I went out to buy a whole bunch of candles and found out that they can't be around them, haha. It sucks, but why can't they be around them? I never really found a good explanation for it. :hmm:


----------



## kan3288 (Jan 28, 2013)

It's mainly because of the scent. Almost all candles are scented now, and those chemicals are harmful to birds (same thing with potpourri and other smelly products like Febreze). However, even unscented candles can be dangerous because of the sulfur that's produced from the chemical reaction of the fire and wick. I used candles at times in the past without harm, but I don't take the risk anymore. Electric candles are becoming more popular and easy to find, so I buy those if I want some "ambiance".


----------



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

What about soy based candles?


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I find myself taking the lids off my candles and getting a deep whiff of them from time to time helps me not miss them so much. I'd never harm my baby, but I sure miss candles sometimes. I'm a bit of a Yankee Candle junkie at heart.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Also because the cockatiel might be attracted to the candle's warmth and either tip it over or burn itself on accident.


----------



## thalaron (Jan 5, 2014)

I learned to not burn candles when I had an aquarium. They could kill the more fragile fish. Ever since then I stopped using them as I figure if it could do that to fish, what is it doing to birds and even myself? If I want the candle look I just get those small teacup battery candles.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Eyezik said:


> What about soy based candles?


I don't believe soy candles are safe either. The rule is pretty much no candles.


----------



## WyethKeth (May 17, 2014)

Thank you all for your answers! I have another question, though.

What does the scent actually do to the bird? Does it make them sick, or do something to their bodies? 
Sorry, I don't know much about this topic, haha.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

WyethKeth said:


> Thank you all for your answers! I have another question, though.
> 
> What does the scent actually do to the bird? Does it make them sick, or do something to their bodies?
> Sorry, I don't know much about this topic, haha.


http://www.mytoos.com/airsacs.html


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Fascinating Tequilagirl!


----------



## Boo1583 (Feb 23, 2013)

What about essential oils? I love lavender but I don't know if it's ok around my birds.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

TamaMoo said:


> I find myself taking the lids off my candles and getting a deep whiff of them from time to time helps me not miss them so much. I'd never harm my baby, but I sure miss candles sometimes. I'm a bit of a Yankee Candle junkie at heart.


I miss them too.


----------

